# Selling a Glissade 195 Big Gun



## dailyuser (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey,

1st time posting...trying to sell a Glissade Big Gun?

Any idea what I could get for it?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

What is a Glissade? Do you mean a Riot Big Gun? 

If it's an old school boat, say pre 1995, then you probably won't get more than $200 for it. Unless its something special.


----------



## dailyuser (Feb 27, 2006)

*It's a really big powder board*

http://www.glissadesnowboards.com/


----------

